# Minka earned her IPO 1!



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Minka earned her IPO 1 under Johannes Grewe Saturday. Our score was 264 pronounced. The score by phase was 92 92 80. Yeah, I have to take the blame for our dive in the protection phase. 

We started out well with tracking - both articles were found and indicated properly. We lost a few points on the first corner that was judged as a tad wide, then at the first article when I unintentionally stepped on Minka's foot causing her to shift (and yelp), and she finished the third leg (into the wind) with a bit of a high nose.

Obedience - heeling was rated excellent as was most everything else, however the main point loss was 5 points for the sit in motion (that Minka can do in her sleep), when she laid down instead. We lost the remaining 3 points on retrieves that included a frisky head-shake on dumbbell pickup, and for a nudge on the return in-front after the A-frame.

Protection - our normally solid protection routine fell apart from the get-go due to my inexperience, particularly in event dog-mind preparation for bite work combined with my stupid mistakes. The send out to the first blind was a disaster when I setup badly making Minka think I wanted her to run blind 3. From there, I was able salvage it a bit by calling her and sending her on to the proper blind 5 and then on to blind 6. However, we were both out-of-sync enough that it snowballed into more handler errors and dog focus loss etc., that impacted the performance. I won't bore you all, or embarrass myself any further, with the details.

However, I learned a lot and got tips from Johannes on techniques for Minka's protection training that he thought would improve on her foundation by taking her seriousness up a notch.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

hey even tho it didn't go as expected a BIG CONGRATS!! to you both! Not an easy routine and you should be proud you've accomplished it


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

excellent work


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Good work!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Jan,
You are a very good trainer and a great dog owner! I know how hard you have worked and you guys rock!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations!!! Excellent scores, despite the protection hiccup - Good for you and Minka for keeping it together enough for a passing score.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

:congratulations:
To BOTH of you! :happyboogie:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Minka~ Great scores, too! 
Trial nerves....bring out those hiccups. 
I haven't even attempted to trial for the one because I will be a wreck(not so much my dog/but he'll feel it). I wanted to this weekend,but just couldn't bring myself to enter.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Big congrats! If we're easy there would be way more people doing it. It's more important that you went through with it and accomplished something with your dog than for everything to be perfect!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Huge congrats!!!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks everybody! I had fun along with the nerves and love my dog. She tries her hardest and I can't ask for more than that. <3


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

I noticed the images I uploaded via my phone are too small to see anything so I am attaching them again in a size bigger than an ant


----------



## skew12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratz. You passed. At the end of the day it is all that matters. It is time to celebrate and the reat can wait until the next training day


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Woohoo! GREAT WORK!

CONGRATS on the 1!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Whoot! Congratulations!


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Great job! Huge congratulations!!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Congrats! Big achievement!!  Even better when you learn from your mistakes..it will help you out the next time. I'd be on cloud 9 right now!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!!! Great job!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Good job, love your account of your experience. 
I'm hoping to get my 1 on my girl in the spring. Although at the rate tracking fields are disappearing around here I'm not exactly sure how just yet.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

bocron said:


> Good job, love your account of your experience.
> I'm hoping to get my 1 on my girl in the spring. Although at the rate tracking fields are disappearing around here I'm not exactly sure how just yet.


When I write things down I assess and remember better. I know what you mean about tracking. Trying to find good tracking in this drought was tough. Our club had 3 locations picked out and the other two just turned out to be awful. We picked the location one week before the trial. I have had some of my nicest tracking in the field we used, however, two good handlers with good dogs commented that the conditions were not easy. So that made me feel pretty good about our performance.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!


----------

